# uhh I'm feeling really down today



## HashimKhan1 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm having a really bad day guys, truly mind fucked today.

got back from school and started having major dp and dr for no reason, I think the major reason is that I had it stuck in my brain the I have had this for so long that I would never know how it is to be normal

Then I took a HOT bath, and things got worse, as soon as I stepped out of the shower I knew that I was going for a bad trip. I was confused for over an hour, and asked her where I was, fair to say she got freaked out.

Ive had DP for 3 months now...it feels like hell, I know people say that you have to distract yourself from it to get over it, but how? I mean I try not to think of DP and DR but what do you do when you have it really bad all of a sudden? DOES THIS EVER GO AWAY?

anyway Ive been having days where its good and then the next day its day, has this happened to anyone?

Please reply


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm on the mend from the worst 3 hours of DP i've had in my whole 4 months with it. When it gets extreme, don't try to fight it, just sit back and let it happen. KNOW that it will pass. Anything that bad won't last for long. I'm already better, and 2 hours ago I was convinced my life was a dream.

Funny how your brain just rights itself sometimes.


----------

